# Detailing News- Autoglym Wheel Cleaning Mousse



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

A pH neutral cleaner that expands and clings to the contours of your wheel ensuring total coverage.




























Wheel Cleaning Mousse is a safe and effective cleaner that spreads a thick mousse over every surface of your wheel to ensure complete coverage. It also expands into the hard to reach areas of your wheels to give a thorough clean. When the mousse is ready to agitate, the Colour Transform Technology will turn it red as it reacts to loosen brake dust. Wheel Cleaning Mousse is pH neutral and is safe to use on all wheel types and finishes.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Niiiice :thumb:


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Can you use this with Carbon Ceramic brakes?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

It looks interesting but at the price point it won’t last anywhere near as long as liquid cleaners


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks very interesting :thumb:


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

What’s the price like?


----------



## dannnylee (Sep 28, 2018)

13 quid and apparently does your wheels 4 times....

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks like a lot is used, how many wheels can you do with one can ?


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

dannnylee said:


> 13 quid and apparently does your wheels 4 times....
> 
> Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


"And for that reason, I'm out, Dragons"


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Pricy for what you get and the amount too, I'm on the fence with this one.


----------



## dannnylee (Sep 28, 2018)

Looks like a solid product if it does all it claims. May be worth picking up in a sale?

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

For me I always use the cheapest products first then onto decontamination, I would dought you would get 4 times out off that with 20” wheels. To be fair this is not aimed at sealed wheels as I only use pre wash 90% of time then the odd tar and iron remover and never needed much else.
I think it will sell ok foam clings, but have years ago AG brush unless changed the bristles were far to hard and no good on wheels for me, but that was many years ago to be fair


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

biggriff said:


> Can you use this with Carbon Ceramic brakes?


I didn't think ceramic brakes gave off the same type of amount of iron fallout of traditional brakes meaning fallout removers are not really needed?


----------



## biggriff (Feb 9, 2009)

Thought this was a wheel cleaner, not a fallout remover.


----------

